# 3D Content availability through Digital set top box



## shahmazhar (Sep 26, 2012)

I own a 3D TV. The furore about the digitization  seems to be blowing out of proportion.I am yet not convinced that I should invest in a set top box. Will the set top box be able to receive 3D content that I can view on my 3D TV?


----------



## Ankit Omar (Sep 28, 2012)

Friend, with a passive 3D TV, you should be rest assured as they provide you with limitless 3D content with their 2D to 3D conversion feature. With a number of apps at your disposal there is no doubt that there will be no dearth of 3D content. Yet let me be specific about your dilemma of whether set top box will be able to receive 3D content, you should have a set top box that displays 3D TV signals through HDMI cable. You may wish to check with the set top box company before you buy it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2012)

Only Videocon d2h has 3D service in India currently. 

and @ankit

Active sets also have 2D-3D conversion, it's not an exclusive Passive tech


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Get a 3D blu ray player. Videocon DTH is proving 1 3D channel.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 10, 2012)

3D content availability on STB is still limited to just one operator - Videocon D2H, as randomuser111 has correctly pointed out. It is not that this is the case with just the Indian market - it goes the same with the entire world - very few natively 3D channels are available. Again, a number of 3D TVs are offering the 2D-3D conversion feature - independent of the 3D technology used. Some BD players and services such as DDB also offer 2D -3D conversion - irrespective of whether the TV has that feature or not (of course, it should be a 3D TV).


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Oct 17, 2012)

Which city do you live in - if you are in any of the four metros, you may not have a choice despite your reservations - you will need to get a STB. And by the way, what are you using your 3D TV for - if you don't even have an STB? Is your TV, by any chance, an LG 3D TV?


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes definately, set top box can receive 3d content. I heard that videocon d2h has become one of the first DTH provider in india, which offers 3d ready set top box. Perhaps other service providers will also follow suit.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you know that Youtube has a dedicated channel for 3D content?  You should check it out!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes WRman you are right, but one thing which i would like to share with you is that youtube 3d is not just for TVs, now youtube application supports some 3D computers as well. I heard that Google announced computer with Nvidia 3D vision hardware and that you can play 3d videos on youtube with the help of firefox.


----------

